# San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap Meet!



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2014)

San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap Meet!
Via Sessi, San Rafael
Sunday January 5th
10AM to Noon




Swap spaces are free but limited, please PM me to reserve a space.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 2, 2014)

So far we have two vendors from the cabe, Giovanni and Zephyrblau, one new vendor from craigslist and one new vendor from classic rendezvous, plus me, makes five vendors. I'm still waiting for confirmation from fordsnake and onecatehula.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll be there! I thought Pete had confirmed he'd be there?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

If you postpone this until the 17th I'LL BE THERE 

Speaking of later in the month of January. Anything happening between the 17th and 23rd? I'll be in San Jose for part of the time and San Francisco for part as well!


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry for the delay . . .
Yes, I'll be there 
(and I'll bring your drop stands Carlton)
See y'all on Sunday. 
GO NINERS ! !


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 3, 2014)

I have one more new vendor from craigslist. Actually two guys sharing one space. That makes 8 vendors.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 3, 2014)

Another new vendor from craigslist. That makes 9 vendors!


----------

